# On bouge sur Lille ?



## kanako (17 Mars 2007)

Parce que j'ai envie de sortir un peu&#8230; et rencontrer de nouveaux gens que je connais d&#233;j&#224; un peu virtuellement 
On s'fait un chtiot truc &#224; Lille ?
Une tite aes dans ch'nord &#231;a vous tente ?

Pas de dates ni de programme &#224; proposer&#8230; juste des envies de nouveaut&#233;s et comme je n'ai pas vraiment les moyens en ce moment de me payer un aller-retour &#224; Paris pour une bouffe ou une aes&#8230;  

Pis bon, je sais moi je suis personne (je n'suis pas vraiment une super star des forums), mais y a plein de gens dans le coin (le nord, la Gelbique&#8230 &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre cool non ? Pis avec ce printemps qui pointe, on aura peut-&#234;tre du beau temps (et en tout cas pas trop de froid)&#8230;

voil&#224; c'est lanc&#233;&#8230; on va voir 
:love:
j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a se fera !
bizz
Kanako


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (30 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,

Habitant Lille depuis trois mois, je suis pas contre une petite sortie entre MacGéens ! Parce que la vie à Lille c'est génial, mais faut connaître du monde ! Je suis partant, Madame aussi


----------



## kanako (31 Mars 2007)

Salut ! (enfin une réponse)
ouais tu as bien raison&#8230; Moi aussi je suis à Lille depuis peu. Et c'est vrai que sans connaître personne c'est moins drôle.
Pour le moment j'ai pas trop trop le temps&#8230; mais faudrait qu'on organise un tit truc.
Où un truc plus gros


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (31 Mars 2007)

Okii, idem pour moi, pas trop le temps en ce moment, mais avec les jours fériés qui vont plus tarder à arriver (ce qui entraîne de longs week-ends  ), ca devrai être beaucoup plus facile de s'organiser une tite sortie.  

A bientôt


----------



## fedo (31 Mars 2007)

malheureusement je ne vis plus à Lille, ça aurait été un plaisir de me joindre à vous.


----------



## kanako (2 Avril 2007)

Dommage !
&#192; une autre AES ailleurs peut-&#234;tre


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (27 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir !

Toujours motivés pour une sortie un de ces quatres ?

Niveau boulôt ça commence à se calmer et comme les jours fériés arrivent et leur légendaires "ponts" 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## kanako (28 Avril 2007)

ouais pourquoi pas&#8230;
on pourrait s'organiser &#231;a un de ces quatres&#8230;
avec d'autres gens ?
Moi je vais avoir des prochaines semaines assez charg&#233;es normalement, mais peut-&#234;tre qu'avec tout ces ponts &#231;a va aller&#8230;
on verra&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2007)

moi je peux mais je n'ai que 14 ans et je suis souvent consid&#233;r&#233; comme boulet ici malheureusement... Donc si je suis accept&#233; malgr&#233; &#231;a, je peux venir...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de voir ce fil qui date un peu mais je suis interessé
On se retrouve, on prends un verre et je sais pas!!! 
C'est toujours bon de voir de nouvelles têtes
Alors s'il y en a des motivés, je suis de la partis. Pq ne pas profiter de ces mois de vacances (bon pas pour tout le monde, dsl, j'en fait partis!!!) pour montre ça à bien???
Allez à plus sur lille??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

je veux bien moi mais &#224; 14 ans... et en plus je suis timide XDD


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Mais y a pas de mal d'avoir 14ans!!! 
On es tout passé par là  
Faut attendre s'il y a d'autre réponse pour un maximum de monde!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

lol oui, mais &#233;tais-tu &#224; 14 ans sur macG ? et t'es tu rendu &#224; 14 ans dans une rencontre de MacUsers ? XD


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Je t'avouerais que non
Mais MacUser dans l'âme bien entendu!!!! même à 14 ans!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

lol--


----------



## kanako (2 Juillet 2007)

Pour moi c'est mort, je ne suis pas à Lille pendant les vacs
je reviens à la rentrée.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

No problème!! 
On peut se faire ça à la rentrée si tu es motivé
et si il y a du monde qui soit motivééé


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

ok je veux bien aussi, car moi non plus je ne serais pas l&#224; tout le temps pendant les vacances...
(on est au moins 3 lol)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

l o l


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas très gentil de se moquer!!!lol 
Faites passer le mot et on en reparle si vous être toujours là à la rentrée!!
Bien sur s'il y en a des motivé pendant les vacance, pourquoi pas!!!


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

Seulement s'il y a la grande roue sur la place !..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

je ne suis plus s&#251;r tout d'un coup XDD


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Pour info la grande roue est présente pour noël et arrive dans le milieu du mois de Décembre et reste environ trois semaine.
Mais y a pas que ça à lille!!!!!!!


----------



## kanako (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Seulement s'il y a la grande roue sur la place !..



On se fait une AES grande roue en décembre ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

Oauiii, j'suis partant pour aller m'envoyer en l'air à Lille...


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

Seulement si tu es majeur..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Alors le mois de décembre peut-être sympa, mais je vous préviens en haut de la roue, ça caille sévère!!!!
Va falloir se réchauffer entre MacUser!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Seulement si tu es majeur..



sinon, il y a mise à l'index ??   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors le mois de décembre peut-être sympa, mais je vous préviens en haut de la roue, ça caille sévère!!!!
> Va falloir se réchauffer entre MacUser!!!



c'est un coup à avoir les cuticules gersés ça !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est un coup à avoir les cuticules gersés ça !


C'est à risque à prendre!!!!
Mais franchement ça vaut le coup et qui plus est si on est plusieurs!!!


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est un coup à avoir les cuticules gersés ça !




Pas de gants ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)

Moi je viens à Lille seulement si y a Maurice.


----------



## kanako (2 Juillet 2007)

Le poisson-rouge ?
On peut l'inviter aussi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pas de gants ?



Si tu veux, mais en pécari alors...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Seulement s'il y a la grande roue sur la place !..









Hop ! Et de une !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi je viens à Lille seulement si y a Maurice.








Mieux que Maurice : *SAINT* Maurice !!

Hop ! Et de deux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> sinon, il y a mise &#224; l'index ??   :love:


Pire !!!!


COUP DE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ces 3 photos ont &#233;t&#233; prises le m&#234;me jour, dans la capitale des Flandres. Un tr&#232;s beau 13 janvier&#8230; .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

on d&#233;vie pas un  tout petit peu XD


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320540 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux que Maurice : *SAINT* Maurice !!
> 
> Hop ! Et de deux !!!



Ouais, mais un Saint-Maurice, j'en ai un &#224; trente bornes de chez moi*. 

 Il habite donc pas Lille Maurice? (d&#233;sol&#233  

* D'ailleurs tu y es pass&#233; plusieurs fois. 



paulmuzellec a dit:


> on d&#233;vie pas un  tout petit peu XD



L'h&#244;pital qui se fout de la charit&#233;...


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2007)

> on dévie pas un tout petit peu XD


nan nan,  
_ce sont des photos de Lille _




 Backcat, 3 d'un coup 
Moi, j'aime bien quand t'es comme ça, qu'on voit tes gencives de près avec les petits morceaux entre les dents :love:


----------



## ficelle (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320539 a dit:
			
		

> Hop ! Et de une !!!!



mettez moi aussi 2 leffes, 3 moules marinières, et 1 coca !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'hôpital qui se fout de la charité...


Pas compris




kanako a dit:


> nan nan,
> _ce sont des photos de Lille _


Sans blague:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

T'as envie de de te faire des amis avant l'AES, toi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> mettez moi aussi 2 leffes, 3 moules marini&#232;res, et 1 coca !


Aaaahhhhhhh  La brochette prend carr&#233;ment forme l&#224;  Et je lis que tu ne viens pas seul en plus !


----------



## ficelle (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320648 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhhhhh  La brochette prend carrément forme là  Et je lis que tu ne viens pas seul en plus !



nan nan, je déconne, c'était juste un clin d'il


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Re&#231;u  Forc&#233;ment  Cela dit, &#231;a me ferait plaisir de te voir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Alors comme ça il y a des motivés pour Lille 
Faut faire bouger du monde même s'il ne vienne pas de Lille


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

In atindin&#8230;

Si teu veux nin avoir l'air d'un boubourse, te peux acater les foufes in lingache local :

http://www.legallodrome.com/


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

:affraid: un fil avec pleins de lol :affraid:


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2007)

ouais &#231;a fait peur hein&#8230; :rateau: 

j'ai honte c'est moi qui l'ai ouvert, un jour o&#249; je m'ennuyais fort&#8230;
:rose: :rose:


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (3 Juillet 2007)

Idem pour moi, je serai de retour à la rentrée. On se fera une tite sortie... à 4


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2007)

&#224; quatre ?
oh non, plus !
Une vraie AES, avec plein plein de monde qui vient de partout, c'est plus mieux&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

j'suis d'accord lol, dans les quatre j'&#233;tais pas inclus il me semble


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2007)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Idem pour moi, je serai de retour &#224; la rentr&#233;e. On se fera une tite sortie... &#224; 4



pareil mais pas n&#233;cessairement volontaire, le retour :sick:.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Bon à la rentré ça commenc à prendre forme alors ça fait plaisirs 
Il faut rameuter du monde maintenant!!!!


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2007)

bah moi je vous laisse organiser&#8230; la flemme. 
S'il se passe quelque chose je viens. sinon tant pis&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Hé ho Kanako un peu de courage!!!!  
C'est quand même toi qui à lancé le fil!!!!!!! 
Mais bon je comrpends, et franchement je peux essayer d'organiser tout ça
Alors faut juste du monde motivé à la rentrée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

On n'a qu'&#224; faire une visite group&#233;e de l'apple shop pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu XD


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Ben ouai mais c qd même un peu ridicule comme je l'ai remarque dans un autre fil, il ne montre mêm pas le mac mini, celui sur lequel je veux faire switcher mes parents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mais bon, vaux mieux faire un tout dans lille pour faire découvrir la ville pour ceux qui e connaisent pas!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

j'vais aller voir &#231;a demain je pense... J'esp&#232;re pouvoir partir avec un tee shirt m&#234;me si &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait beaucoup... Mais bon j'ai d&#233;j&#224; celui de Beverly XD


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Mouais&#8230;

C'est pas avec ce genre de programme et de discussion que vous allez rameuter du monde les jeunes&#8230;

Laissez faire les grands 

En attendant, la rentr&#233;e, faut voir. Y'a quand m&#234;me l'Apple Expo en Septembre.


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la question initiale : Non merci. Je prends assez la flotte en Auvergne&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!

J'ad&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;re 

En fait, si tu viens pas, c'est parce que tu n'as pas trouv&#233; de moyen d'avoir le billet de train gratuit. Toujours aussi avares les auvergnats&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Pour répondre à la question initiale : Non merci. Je prends assez la flotte en Auvergne



Takamaka, c'est en Auvergne ?


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4322031 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, si tu viens pas, c'est parce que tu n'as pas trouv&#233; de moyen d'avoir le billet de train gratuit.


Y'a pas de trains tout court : 4h pour rejoindre Paris dans une benne aux si&#232;ges orange ann&#233;e 75, alors pour aller &#224; Lille autant prendre un billet pour Cuba&#8230; 


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4322031 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi avares les auvergnats&#8230;


C'est pas faux&#8230; :hein:



CouleurSud a dit:


> Takamaka, c'est en Auvergne ?


Vu le d&#233;luge actuel, c'est comme l&#224;-bas&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Y'a pas de trains tout court : 4h pour rejoindre Paris dans une benne aux sièges orange année 75, alors pour aller à Lille autant prendre un billet pour Cuba



Ah ah ah! 



takamaka a dit:


> C'est pas faux :hein:



Ah, non, j'en connais qui sont même prêts à payer direct en nature.


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ah ah!
> Ah, non, j'en connais qui sont même prêts à payer direct en nature.


WebOliver m'a tué! :sick:


----------



## kanako (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4321968 a dit:
			
		

> Mouais
> 
> C'est pas avec ce genre de programme et de discussion que vous allez rameuter du monde les jeunes
> 
> ...



ouais c'est ce que je dis...
En septembre à Paris. 
Plus tard à Lille (décembre ?) mais c'est les grands qui organisent 

Takamaka : et si y a la grande roue, tu viens ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;cembre, c'est une bonne id&#233;e oui


----------



## kanako (4 Juillet 2007)

super


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4321968 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas avec ce genre de programme et de discussion que vous allez rameuter du monde les jeunes
> Laissez faire les grands
> .


Bon alors tu permet que je t'appele le vieux!!  ça seras moins fromel comme ça!!
Mais t'inquiète si je m'en occupe, du moins une partie, ça peut être sympa vu du moins que je bosse dans l'organisation d'évenements.
Sinon faut se dire quoi pour la période:
Septembre peut être sympa Pas oublié qu'il y a le Braderie
Décembre: La grande Roue (bon même si ça caillle)


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

C&#233;kan, la braderie ?!....


----------



## kanako (4 Juillet 2007)

Le premier week-end de septembre. 
&#199;a doit tomber le 1er et le 2 septembre cette ann&#233;e si je me souviens bien.


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Le premier week-end de septembre.
> Ça doit tomber le 1er et le 2 septembre cette année si je me souviens bien.


Murde !.... :hein: 
Faut que je me renseigne sur mes dates de festivals, mais à priori, mon mois de septembre est déjà "bouclé"... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Mais si tu veux monter quand m&#234;me, tiens moi au jus


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4322268 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu veux monter quand m&#234;me, tiens moi au jus


Vi... :love: 
Vu que je suis quelqu'un d'organis&#233;, je sais que mon mois de septembre est charg&#233;.... mais je ne sais plus o&#249; je vais, comme d'hab', &#224; part quelques dates que j'arrive &#224; retenir !....    
_Mon agenda et iCal sont et seront toujours vierges.... :rateau: 
Falloir que je demande &#224; mes "connaissances" professionnelles; "au fait vous allez &#224; quels festochs" ?!...  
Tout &#231;a pour m'entendre dire "Ah, ben on se verra l&#224;, o&#249; l&#224;, tu y seras aussi, nan "?!....   :rose: 
_


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Takamaka : et si y a la grande roue, tu viens ?


Difficile de refuser une telle invitation&#8230; :rose: 
Tu m'h&#233;berges?!

D&#233;cembre ca me va&#8230;, Septembre aussi, mais faut me pr&#233;venir assez t&#244;t pour remplir la glaci&#232;re de Saint-Nectaire :style:


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

kanako a dit:


> Le premier week-end de septembre.
> Ça doit tomber le 1er et le 2 septembre cette année si je me souviens bien.





tirhum a dit:


> Murde !.... :hein:
> Faut que je me renseigne sur mes dates de festivals, mais à priori, mon mois de septembre est déjà "bouclé"... :mouais:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4322268 a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu veux monter quand même, tiens moi au jus


C'est bien ce que je pensais !... :hein: 
Ce week-end là, je suis au festival BD d'Évreux... 
_Évreux... trop fun comme bled !... _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Ah ben c'est clair qu'apr&#232;s Faumont, &#231;a doit sembler fade


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4327468 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est clair qu'apr&#232;s Faumont, &#231;a doit sembler fade


Cornichon !.... 


  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je pensais !... :hein:
> Ce week-end l&#224;, je suis au festival BD d'&#201;vreux...
> _&#201;vreux... trop fun comme bled !... _



Tu rigoles! C'est g&#233;aaaaaaaaannnnnt.


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu rigoles! C'est géaaaaaaaaannnnnt.





tirhum a dit:


> Cornichon !....
> 
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu rigoles! C'est géaaaaaaaaannnnnt.


D'ailleurs le week-end suivant, je suis à Gisors...
Géant aussi, nan ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Tant que tu ne passes pas &#224; VeZ&#248;uL, pas de cons&#233;cration&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4327506 a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu ne passes pas à VeZøuL, pas de consécration


Et pourtant j'ai déjà fait la tournée de quelques "c.uls-de basse-fosse" !...


----------



## mado (9 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pourtant j'ai déjà fait la tournée de quelques "c.uls-de basse-fosse" !...



Tant que c'est pas de moi que tu parles


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas de moi que tu parles


Je dessine si mal ?!.....   :afraid: 

:rose:


----------



## lumai (10 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Seulement s'il y a la grande roue sur la place !..



Ha vouaiii ! Avec la grande roue de la grand place, emmitoufflés dans la laine et réchauffés par un vin chaud... :love:
Par contre faut qu'ils arrêtent avec leur zic ignoble et les rennes en cartons pâtes ! :sick: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord pour les rennes c'est vraiment trop laid
Sinon faudrait se fixer si on se fait ça en septembre pour la braderie ou en Décembre pour la grande-roue (les avis diverges) Plus tôt on est fixé, plus il y aura de monde qui pourra réserver le jour;Mais bon, c'est juste une proposition


----------



## takamaka (10 Juillet 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> c'est juste une proposition


c'est déjà trop :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Bon bein je dis plus rien
Tans pis, je suis extremement mais EXTREMEMENT véxé


----------



## Taho! (11 Juillet 2007)

*On revient dans le sujet, merci !! 

Y'a des suppressions de posts qui se perdent... *


----------



## takamaka (11 Juillet 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> *On revient dans le sujet, merci !!
> *


Oui Oui&#8230;
Je me suis d&#233;j&#224; exprim&#233; &#224; se sujet. Lille, moi ca me va. Septembre ou D&#233;cembre, peu importe! Je ne connais pas la ville, ni sa braderie et encore moins kanako. Mais vu le temps, j'esp&#232;re que l'on n'y verra pas accroch&#233;es au toit des stala*C*tites&#8230; :rateau: :casse:


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

Bon, sinon...
Personne ne va à Fécamp ce week-end ?!... :casse:


----------



## takamaka (3 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, sinon...
> Personne ne va &#224; F&#233;camp ce week-end ?!... :casse:


F&#233;camp?! :afraid: 

*Non mais n'importe nawak&#8230;*


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Fécamp?! :afraid:
> 
> *Non mais n'importe nawak*


Tout à fait !...


----------



## tirhum (6 Août 2007)

Chuis r'viendu...
C'&#233;tait nul... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2007)

_de toute fa&#231;on, c'&#233;tait pas &#224; Rijsel donc&#8230; :mouais:
_


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4355472 a dit:
			
		

> _de toute fa&#231;on, c'&#233;tait pas &#224; Rijsel donc&#8230; :mouais:
> _


J'vas faire un fil "_tribulations_"...  
P't&#234;t ben qu'oui, p't&#234;t ben qu'non...  :rose: 


 


_P.S : ceci dit je n'ai jamais vu un festival BD aussi mal organis&#233; que celui de ce week-end !... :casse: :afraid:_


=>[]


----------



## mado (7 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _P.S : ceci dit je n'ai jamais vu un festival BD aussi mal organisé que celui de ce week-end !... :casse: :afraid:_
> 
> 
> =>[]



Ouf, alors rien à regretter


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2007)

_ dites ? 
_


----------

